# Live News Feed (XML/RSS) for The Canadian Army Forums



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jan 2003)

I've added a couple of RSS news feeds to the site, which allow you to receive real-time notification of new posts or news items on these forums. In order to receive these news feeds, you have to be running an RSS capable client, such as FeedReader. Just configure your client to read the URLs below to start receiving the news.

Recent Posts:
    http://army.ca/forums/index.php?sa=recent;type=rss;action=.xml

Canadian Army News:
    http://army.ca/forums/index.php?board=6;sa=news;type=rss;action=.xml

Recent News (may not work yet):
    http://army.ca/forums/index.php?sa=news;type=rss;action=.xml

For those that aren't familiar with RSS or RSS clients, here's a page that has some useful links, including free RSS clients:

    http://blogspace.com/rss/readers    

If you're still unsure what this is all about, but want to have a news feed from these forums, just post here and I'll try to help you out.

Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jun 2004)

This has now been updated to work with the new forums...

Edit: With the new software, you even get a short preview of the post contents. 

Cheers


----------



## McG (5 Jul 2004)

Does not seem to be working today.   I see new posts showing up here, but I'm not getting the notice (even when I force the program to update).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Jul 2004)

Unfortunately, there's a bit of a security issue here, and I've disabled the news feed until I get get it resolved. Sorry...!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jul 2004)

Ok, it's fixed and back up and running. Sorry for the interruption...


----------



## jmacleod (15 Oct 2004)

Mike - a Canadian site we find very useful and "chock full" of highly detailed military information
is CASR-DND 101. The site defines several Canadian military areas (Army, Navy,Airforce) plus
equipment, weapons, aircraft, vehicles etc. and a variety of topics related to international
defence, etc. I learned more about the Victoria Class submarines from the site, than any other
source including BAe, (which we know very well). Regards, MacLeod


----------

